# Grundlagen zu SSI-Geber?



## Chräshe (28 Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Handbuch, das die Grundlagen der SSI-Geber einfach aber umfassend erklärt. Weder bei Siemens noch bei Beckhoff konnte ich die relevanten Daten finden. Direkt bei den Herstellern der Geber bleiben genau so viel Fragen offen...
Z.B.: Hengstler, SEW, Wachendorff

Meine Fragen wären:
Zu den SSI- Gebern gibt es meist die Info, dass sie z.B.13 Bit Singleturn auflösen und 12 Bit Multiturn.
Bedeutet das für mich, dass ich in den Hardwareeinstellungen der SSI-Karte (hier Herstellerunabhängig) in dem Fall von 25 Bit (13 Bit + 12 Bit) ausgehen kann?

Wenn nein, woher bekomme ich diese Information?
In den Datenblätter der Geber verschiedener Firmen konnte ich nichts finden.

Welche Auswirkungen hat es auf die Positions-Information,  
- wenn am SSI- Geber das Taktsignal falsch gepolt ist?
- wenn das Datensignal falsch gepolt ist?

Was geschieht bei einem Geberüberlauf, also wenn das Ende vom Absolutwertgeber erreicht ist?

Oft ist in Katalogen von Alarmbits oder andere Sonderbits die Rede. In den Datenblättern tauchen die dann nicht mehr auf! Hab ich die nur nicht mehr gefunden, oder muss man die als Zubehör bestellen? 

Ist die SSI- Schnittstelle eine Auslaufmodell, oder gibt es eine andere Erklärung, warum die Informationen so sparsam sind?  

Was wäre eine sinnvolle Alternative zu den SSI- Absolutwertgeber?
Die kleine Baugröße ist erforderlich. Ebenso sollte der Absolutwertgeber für unterschiedliche Steuerungshersteller einsetzbar sein.  

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ein allumfassendes Handbuch ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich fürchte, du musst dir deine Informationen einzeln zusammensuchen, der Gockel ist dabei dein Freund:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absolutwertgeber
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchron-Serielle_Schnittstelle


und hier z.B. das Handbuch von Heidenhain:

http://ebookbrowse.com/benutzer-handbuch-ssi-geber-pdf-d94598963

Gruss


----------



## Lupo (28 Juli 2012)

Ein Absolutwertgeber gibt dir als Zahlenwert, auch über das Auschalten hinaus, seine aktuelle Position zurück.
Ein Singleturn-Geber lösst sich auf eine Umdrehung auf - danach fängt er wieder von vorne (bei 0) an, bzw. bei Unterschreitung der 0 mit dem max.-Wert.
Ein Multiturn-Geber hat die angegebene Auflösung pro Turn und wiederholt sich nach der Überschreitung der angegebenen Turns (Umdrehungen) - genau wie der Singleturn.
Ich halte diese Geber nicht für Auslaufmodelle - in Verbindung mit einer Achse ersparen sie dir normalerweise das Referenzieren des Masssystems.
Eine andere Möglichkeit dazu wäre ein Inkrementalgeber - ob das aber eine Alternative ist ?


----------



## jonny_b (28 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

anbei eine pdf von einem SSI-Interface für die ET200S.
Wichtig: es gibt eine single-Auswertung und eine dual-Auswertung; abhängig vom Geber.
bei der ET200S-SSI ist nur single Auswertung möglich.

schönen angenehmen Abend
jb


----------



## jonny_b (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist es nur eine Schnittstellendefinition. -> RS485
Gefunden eine Doku.
mfg, jb


----------



## Chräshe (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

danke für die Anmerkungen und Links, aber leider steht der große Durchbruch noch aus.
Zwar hab ich im Katalog von Hengstler (~8Mb) ab Seite 270, was über die SSI- Schnittstelle gefunden.
Ein bisschen weitergeholfen hat mir aber die Tabelle mit dem „DATENFORMAT Multiturn“ auf Seite 112.
Scheinbar gibt es fast alle Bit-Kombinationen mit Ausnahme von ½ und ¼...

@SoftMachine
Was meinst du mit dem Gockel? Hilf mir auf die Sprünge, den kenne ich noch nicht...

 @jb  
 Aktuell soll die ET200S-SSI Karte zum Einsatz kommen. Folgende Aussage aus dem Handbuch hat mich aufhorchen lassen:
Folgende Gebertypen werden unterstützt:


> • Absolutgeber (SSI) mit 13 / 21 / 25 Bit


 Inzwischen gibt es aber eine aktuellere Version mit der Bestellnummer 6ES7 138-DB03-0AB0.
In diesem Handbuch (~3Mb) heißt es 13 bis 25 Bit...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## thomas_1975 (31 Juli 2012)

Hi,

der hier http://www.siko.de/uploads/tx_siko/WV-WH58M-83223d4_02.pdf ( so ab Seite 20 ) zusammen mit dem 
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/Dc/Dc0NTY5NQAA_21145879_HB/pi_sm388_e.pdf

würde ich sagen, du kannst nicht von 12 + 13 bit =25 ausgehen, so wie ich das verstanden habe 
beziehen sich die 13bit singleturn auf die Auflösung des Gebers für eine Umdrehung,
und die 12bit bei multiturn entsprechen der Auflösung des Gebers mit der zusätzlichen Info über die 
Anzahl der vollen Umdrehungen.

interessantes Thema, hoffe ich konnte was beisteuern

gruß Thomas


----------



## Lupo (31 Juli 2012)

Ohne Softmachine jetzt vorgreifen zu wollen :
Gockel = umgangssprachlich für Google

Wo hängt es nun noch bei der Absolutwertgeber-Geschichte ?


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Chräshe schrieb:


> @SoftMachine
> Was meinst du mit dem Gockel? Hilf mir auf die Sprünge, den kenne ich noch nicht...
> 
> Gruß
> Chräshe





Lupo schrieb:


> Ohne Softmachine jetzt vorgreifen zu wollen :
> Gockel = umgangssprachlich für Google



@Lupo
Danke


----------



## Chräshe (31 Juli 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> Ohne Softmachine jetzt vorgreifen zu wollen :
> Gockel = umgangssprachlich für Google



 OK – jetzt weis ich das auch.



Lupo schrieb:


> Wo hängt es nun noch bei der Absolutwertgeber-Geschichte ?


 
Nun ja, zu meinen ursprünglichen Fragen (Beitrag 1) kann ich mir zwar die Antworten ungefähr zusammenreimen, aber richtig stichhaltig ist das nicht.

Wenigstens scheint gesichert, dass der Hengstler SSI Drehgeber „AC36/1213ER.41SGB“ an der „ET200S-SSI Karte“ funktionieren sollte.

Wenn das läuft kann ich ja mal testen, was mir aktuell noch unklar ist. Das dauert aber – ein paar andere Aufträge müssen bis dahin noch erledigt werden…

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

hier die kurze Rückmeldung zu den Erkenntnissen mit dem SSI-Geber:

Wesentlich sind die 3 Einstellungen:



13Bit Singleturn und 12Bit Multiturn ergeben die 25Bit die auch eingestellt werden müssen. Geber mit höherer Auflösung können nicht verarbeitet werden.
Die „Gesamtschritte“ sind die 2er- Potenz der Bit-Anzahl.


Ist alles korrekt angeschlossen und parametriert, leuchtet kein Sammelfehler (eigentlich klar). Wenn jetzt abwechselnd in die eine und andere Richtung gedreht wird, leuchtet für die entsprechende Richtung die LED „UP“ oder „DN“.
Leitungsbruch oder Kurzschlüsse führen zum Ausfall der Funktion. Normal sollte hier die Sammeldiagnose ansprechen. Kritische Anwendungen sollten aber nicht mit solch einem System und nur einem Geber umgesetzt werden.
Die Reaktionen bei Verpolung vom Takt- oder Daten- Signal während der Inbetriebnahme werden in der Regel nur durch „Seltsames“ Verhalten erkannt.
Kommen die 24V Versorgung fälschlicher weise mit dem Clock- oder Datensignal in Verbindung, geht das in der Regel nicht gut aus. :?
 Fazit: 
Wenn es räumlich irgendwie geht, lieber ein Absolutwertgeber mit Busanschluss einsetzten…


----------

